# Travel Talk > General Discussion - Anything and Everything >  What is Token Generator Platform?

## Developcoins

Token Generator Platform is a boon to crypto world because it aids both crypto and non-crypto folks to create token instantly online without any developers aid nor much depth of cryptocurrency knowledge. It is also an evergreen business because it provides a lifetime profit settlement. So people are now tempted to create their own Token Generator Platform and there are more benefits achieved by Token Generator Platform.

To know more about Token Generator Platform Development, ping us.

----------


## Teto10

So people are now tempted to create their own Token Generator Platform and there are more benefits achieved by Token Generator Platform
https://nicelocal.com/new-york-city/shops/type/flowers/

----------


## Mariamarchant

What is Token Generator Platform?

----------


## penelopa_

thanks a lot

----------

